# AVG won't uninstall



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

I have attached a picture of the error I receive when trying to uninstall avg. Here is the link it has on the error message: 
http://free.avg.com/us-en/support
I have tried uninstalling it in safe mode, I get the same error message. 
If I try right clicking and selecting uninstall, I did get an error message saying something about already running and to stop it, but I am unable to recreate that error message. This only happened in safe mode; never got it to happen in a normal boot.
I tried uninstalling using revo uninstall and avg does not appear in my programs. I am still able to run avg, so I know it is still installed.


----------



## askey127 (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi purdue,
AVG Removal tools are here: http://www.avg.com/us-en/utilities
Download the correct one, save to your desktop, and double click to run it.
Reboot the machine when it's done.

Have an installer for an alternate Antivirus already saved, so you can install the alternate Antivirus immediately.
*Don't surf AT ALL until you get it installed.*
The Installer for Microsoft Security Essentials is here: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/ 
You should only have *one* antivirus running on the system.

---------------------------------------------
I would suggest downloading OTL and posting its two logs to check for software problems.

*Download the OTL Scanner*
Please download *OTL.exe* by OldTimer and save it to your desktop.
---------------------------------------------
*Run a Scan with OTL*

Right click the *OTL* icon and choose "Run as administrator" to run it. 
If you have a 64-bit system, Check the box at the top, labeled* Include 64 bit scans*
Check the boxes labeled :
*Scan All Users*
*LOP check*
*Purity check*
*Extra Registry > Use SafeList *

Make sure all other windows are closed to let it run uninterrupted.
Click on the *Run Scan* button at the top left hand corner. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL. (desktop)
*OTL.txt* will be open on your desktop, and* Extras.txt* will be minimized in your taskbar. 
The *Extras.txt* file will only appear the very first time you run OTL.
Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of these files, one at a time, and post them as a reply. Use separate replies if more convenient.

askey127


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I ended up just manually deleting all of the AVG files. I'm sure that this did not get rid of everything, so I'll try what you stated above. It is not my computer though, so I won't have access to it until about another month. I remember trying to use the avg uninstaller. I have never used it before, so can you tell me what is supposed to happen? I ran the installer and it appeared that nothing had happened. I restarted the computer and when I logged in, the avg uninstaller popped up. I ran it and then after that, nothing happened. Each time I rebooted the computer, same scenario and I still couldn't uninstall AVG. That's when I deleted the files manually, it was removed my programs and features, and that's that.


----------



## askey127 (Dec 22, 2006)

I trust you got another Antivirus installed (JUST ONE).
Good Luck.


----------

